# A pure disgrace! Please let Amazon know!



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

So Amazon is trying to sell the following item:

Please post a review & let them know that this is disgraceful!

Thanks.


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Crap, sorry...try this link:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013GFSO8/ref=cm_sw_r_fa_dp_vr9Bpb03S7FG2


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

I can't get the link to work


----------



## Vilebeast (Feb 29, 2012)

I got new link, and I posted a review. That is just plain wrong.


----------



## DaisyBull (Mar 12, 2012)

It's this..










And it's horrible.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I posted a negative review.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Shit my guns protect my house not my dog!!!! People are stupid!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

that is just plain dumb...Sad thing is that it will be the undesirable "pit bull" owners posting those and the as undesirable "media mongers" doing stories about it.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

kg420 said:


> Shit my guns protect my house not my dog!!!! People are stupid!


:goodpost: that's exactly what I was thinking... lol


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

That's just some body else trying to profit off of the "pit bull".

Pitbull = sexy = money


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

I don't agree with it by any means however i do agree with freedom of speech.. Although this is a product and not coming out of someones mouth, i believe that the seller has the freedom to sell this sign if they so choose to.

If people are stupid enough to believe what the sign says than thats all there is to say.. Anyone who believes their chances are better for living through being around an APBT OR being shot by a gun is just plain not right in the head and has no clue on basic knowledge of K9 history or genetics.. ANY hound that was HA in history or uncontrollable by human handlers never made the cut as the entire purpose of a dog is that of man made. Man and dog not dog and dog or dog to nature. This is extremely basic sense that is the foundation of all breeds. With the APBT, well we know what the breed is designed for and what traits are ideally instilled and bred away from, this sign is just someone cashing in on media frenzy.. Which there ALWAYS is a select few that do..

Anything that is popular is cashed in, the 99% in America can now buy "i am 99%" shirts, hats, buttons, coffee cups, etc.. Some what ironic when at the same time people bitch about being broke but hey more power to those that will become rich because of trademarks and copyright laws.. LMAO

Be against the message not the freedom, you take a way this persons right to sell this utterly stupid sign than you are no better than someone trying to take away your right to own a Bulldog..

Fire with fire just creates larger fires, fight stupidity with sense and eventually it gets :hammer: into their tiny brains.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

That's messed up!


----------

